# Our first kidding!



## thegoatguy (Sep 19, 2015)

Annabelle (FF) had triplets! Two boys and a girl. She did great, you would've thought she was a pro at this. I guess all our worrying was for nothing. Ha, ha. Thanking God for great mothering instincts and a smooth first time kidding experience!

p.s. Do I need to cut their umbilical cords? Some of them are long enough they are almost dragging the ground. I did dip in iodine.

p.s.s. Sorry for the blurry pics. They wouldn't hold still long enough for me to get a good pic! I guess that is a good sign, right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. I don't cut cords unless there is a problem or they are stepping on them.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

If you cut them, tie a piece of floss just a tad higher than the cut. Otherwise you can the them in a knot


----------



## thegoatguy (Sep 19, 2015)

Went out to do chores this morning. Mom and babies are doing great! Annabelle, however, still has about five inches of afterbirth hanging out. Do I need to do anything to get her to pass that? Last night it looked like she had it all out, so what is still hanging out came out during the night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may have another afterbirth. Sometimes they can drop 2 ect. 

Is it actual afterbirth or is it a soft thick mucus stuff? Sometimes it can be deceiving.


----------



## thegoatguy (Sep 19, 2015)

It is a soft thick mucous. Is that something else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just normal cleanup.


----------



## thegoatguy (Sep 19, 2015)

Okay, thank you guys.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your first kidding! So glad everything went well. Are you just loving them now that they are hopping and bounding around everywhere??


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats! I'm in the same boat waiting for a FF to deliver soon~so hopefully I have a similar experience! (Will be MY first as well!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thegoatguy said:


> It is a soft thick mucous. Is that something else?


It is normal clean out, she is OK.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

congrats they are cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! It is so great that it went so well. Beautiful babiesarty:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things today?


----------



## StCroixUSVI (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats! We just had our first born yesterday! Very exciting - your kids are adorable!


----------

